# Leak in "false chimney"



## MrBuck (Jan 8, 2012)

I have two very large brick chimneys which are just framed with 2 X 4s and covered with plywood and then bricked. The gas log fireplaces just vent out the back so the chimneys are just for looks....my problem is that both are leaking from the top! The top is just filled with a thin layer of concrete on top of a plywood cover which is leaking down and into my house. About a year ago I had a roofer apply a layer of some type of thick liquid which dried to a grey hard cover but it has since cracked and is flaking off in large pieces allowing the water to again seep through the concrete top into the fake chimney and into the house. This house is only 3 years old. I am looking for some permanent fix to this problem. Do I need a roofing person or a concrete weatherproofing person? The chimneys are quite large, 41inches by 58 inches outside demensions. Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any handi man, roofer, or even a mason should be able to handle this one.
Instead of trying to keep going back and fix this all the time if it mine I would come up with a cap to cover the whole top area instead. 
Now that someone has tryed sealing it instead of doing a tuck pointing job it's going to be harder to repair.
Morter on top of plywood was a very bad idea and will continue to crack.
I'm surprized the fake bricks have stayed on.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What "joecaption" says.
Some type of cap -
galvanized - copper.
Not knowing the exact, construction -
Concrete cap on 3/4 inch plywood, may not be the way to go.
You could post some pictures.

rossfingal


----------



## MrBuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Joe. One point of clarification...they are not fake bricks. The bricks are real..the chimney is the fake part since it has no flu.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are the thin bricks just attached to plywood?
Plywood expands and contracts, not a good thing when it comes to morter.


----------



## MrBuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, the bricks are just attached to the plywood with the metal attaching brackets tied into the mortar joints in the brick. That is a pretty standard way of doing "brick facing" in my area.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

MrBuck said:


> Yes, the bricks are just attached to the plywood with the metal attaching brackets tied into the mortar joints in the brick. That is a pretty standard way of doing "brick facing" in my area.


That's brick veneer on a "chase". You need a metal chase cover.


----------

